# Rx 580 Stuttering and fps drops Coil Whine



## Kimi024 (Feb 2, 2019)

First of all, im very sorry about my English in this text, but i need help from experts.

I've bought new rx 580 Saphire Nitro+ 8gb, and since then my games run worse then before.

*My specs: 
Processor*: Intel i5 7400
*RAM*: 2x 4gb 2133mhz (DDR4) In dual chanell
*Graphics*: Rx 580 Saphire Nitro+ 8gb Special Edition
*Motherboard*: Asus H110M-R
Ssd 240gb, HDD 7.2k rpm 1TB
*PSU:* Raidmax 735w Rx-735 RGB Semi-modular 
*OS: *Win 10 Pro
*Monitor:* Asus VG245H 75hz refresh, FreeSync

*Issue: When i start the game, coil whine from GPU gets noisy, first i thought its my PSU, but i ruled that out by buying new one (had LC power 600w) then, while loading game it stops, but almost synchronised fps drops almost to 0, swirching menues in PUBG and Fortnite also stops it and drops fps to 0 for a moment. When the games is loaded and i try to move ingame, move mouse i get unexplainable tears,Coil whine is super loud and stoping with frame drops to 0, nothing is smooth, also changing the settings ingame doesnt fix anything, same thing happens on low and ultra, and changing the setting doesnt give me more fps, for ex. in Quake Champions, i have 120fps on both low with resolution 640x480 and ond ultra with 1080x 1920. Lags and tears are always present no matter what game i play. Also 4k videos in full screen do stutter. Plugged in gtx 1050 2gb, everything runs smooth...*

*What i've tried:
*Fresh install of Win 10 - nothing
*Used DDU uninstaller to clean drivers then fresh installation of gpu drivers - nothing*
*Tried drivers 19.1.1, 19.1.2, 18.12.1, 18.3.4, 17.11.1, 17.11.4 - nothing
** Tried in Wattman and Afterburner*: undervolting, changed clock speeds up and down, memory, power slider to 50%, GPU scaling on and off, freesync on and off, all of settings in amd driver program -nothing 
*Disabled bunch of services, Gamebar, Xbox, disabled HPET, disabled DVR, changed in bios, intel Speed Step on and off, Turbo boost on and off, RAM voltage...

Every help will be highly apricieted because i dont want to return it and wait 20days for them in store to help.me..


----------



## notb (Feb 2, 2019)

Used card or maybe a great deal? 
Warranty?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2019)

if its a new card sent it back, on a fresh install of windows and drivers it should of run sweet, if its 2nd hand it could have a mining bios, if so it will need flashing with a norm bios for it to run good. charl. ps if it has duel bios have you tryed both ?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 2, 2019)

notb said:


> Used card or maybe a great deal?
> Warranty?


He said it was brand new card....

Anyway OP before you return your card you should also check your motherboard bios and update on newest if necessary some mobo have certain issues with RX cards so it could be that...also check the temp on your GPU as you saying that coil whine is loud that sounds very wrong and at last if you can try that GPU on some of your friends computers to be 100% sure if is the GPU faulty....


----------



## Kimi024 (Feb 2, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> He said it was brand new card....
> 
> Anyway OP before you return your card you should also check your motherboard bios and update on newest if necessary some mobo have certain issues with RX cards so it could be that...also check the temp on your GPU as you saying that coil whine is loud that sounds very wrong and at last if you can try that GPU on some of your friends computers to be 100% sure if is the GPU faulty....



Updated Bios, temps are fine, both cpu and gpu, and i dont have any friend who has psu nor cpu that good so i think it wouldnt be helpful that much? Idk im clueless..



xtreemchaos said:


> if its a new card sent it back, on a fresh install of windows and drivers it should of run sweet, if its 2nd hand it could have a mining bios, if so it will need flashing with a norm bios for it to run good. charl.


Ive changed gpu bios, tried 3 different bios versions, with lower clocks and lower power, and i did get one bios crash, now i only have 1 bios switch usable, how do i flash gpu completly to defaults?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2019)

send it back i know its a pain waiting but the card sounds broken bro. heres a bios flashing guide https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-ati-flashing-guide.212849/


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 2, 2019)

Are you using DisplayPort? Check if it happens with HDMI.

If it does, send it back for a replacement or refund.


----------



## Kimi024 (Feb 2, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> Are you using DisplayPort? Check if it happens with HDMI.
> 
> If it does, send it back for a replacement or refund.


I am using HDMI, my monitor doesnt support DVI


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 2, 2019)

Did you receive double 6-pin to single 8-pin PCI-E power adapter? Use it to divide the power through 2 separate PCI-E power cables.

If it doesn't work, send the card back, probably defective.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 2, 2019)

Kimi024 said:


> Updated Bios, temps are fine, both cpu and gpu, and i dont have any friend who has psu nor cpu that good so i think it wouldnt be helpful that much? Idk im clueless..
> 
> 
> Ive changed gpu bios, tried 3 different bios versions, with lower clocks and lower power, and i did get one bios crash, now i only have 1 bios switch usable, how do i flash gpu completly to defaults?


Did you make a backup of your stock bios's? You're asking how to flash it back which means you really shouldn't have done it in the first place.


----------



## Kimi024 (Feb 2, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> Did you receive double 6-pin to single 8-pin PCI-E power adapter? Use it to divide the power through 2 separate PCI-E power cables.
> 
> If it doesn't work, send the card back, probably defective.



yes, i amd using 8pin seperately from 6pin...

*NOTE* Freesync windmill test doesnt work with any driver except 17.11.1, still driver cant make coil whine and lag appear ?

Here's some screen shots both IDLE and under Load, PUBG on High settings
And Wattman Graph  while gaming, and 3dMark Score







*LOAD*


----------



## notb (Feb 2, 2019)

Kimi024 said:


> Graphics: Rx 580 Saphire Nitro+ 8gb Special Edition
> (...)
> PSU: Raidmax 735w Rx-735 RGB Semi-modular
> (...)
> Plugged in gtx 1050 2gb, everything runs smooth...


1050 doesn't need direct PSU connection. So there's another thing to check. ;-)


Zyll Goliath said:


> He said it was brand new card....


Yeah, I can read. But can he be 100% sure it really is? Was it in a proper box, sealed, factory smell etc?

There's a difference between something being new and sold as new (i.e. "new card, just opened it but it doesn't fit in my case"). 


> Anyway OP before you return your card you should also check your motherboard bios and update on newest if necessary some mobo have certain issues with RX cards so it could be that...also check the temp on your GPU as you saying that coil whine is loud that sounds wrong and at last if you can try that GPU on some of your friends computers to be 100% sure if is the GPU faulty....


+1 on checking a potentially malfunctioning card on friend's PC.

Actually, what you suggested is typical but makes no logical sense. Testing parts on different PCs result in nothing certain and some risk of damaging someone else's gear. No matter what result this test would have, he'll still have a card that doesn't work with his PC.
So in the end it's the same approach: update BIOS, check drivers, do a clean install. If it doesn't help and the card has warranty, you return it. Pretty straightforward, isn't it?


----------



## Kimi024 (Feb 2, 2019)

notb said:


> 1050 doesn't need direct PSU connection. So there's another thing to check. ;-)



What do you mean by " doesnt need direct psu connection" ? Its 1050 strixx with 6 pin, or did you mean smth else?


----------



## kastriot (Feb 2, 2019)

Try card on other PC i guess you have someone who can provide it and you can rule out problem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Yuk, raidmax


----------



## Kimi024 (Feb 2, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yuk, raidmaxView attachment 115569


You think my psu is issue?


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 2, 2019)

Your 3DMark score is normal.

What is the GPU temperature in PUBG when the lags occur?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Kimi024 said:


> You think my psu is issue?



What country do you reside in?

If I could see the review of it I would tell you, right now jonnyguru.com is being host switched.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 3, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> Your 3DMark score is normal.
> 
> What is the GPU temperature in PUBG when the lags occur?


His score is  better then NORMAL which indicates that he probably OC this card and that also could be the reason why stuttering happens.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> His score is  better then NORMAL which indicates that he probably OC this card and that also could be the reason why stuttering happens.....




Not enough voltage applied possibly, maybe he is running it without v-sync enabled or even frame pacing.

He needs to just set the card back to default in wattman and afterburner.


----------



## Kimi024 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello, sorry for not posting, i was busy..
Nothing changed since my last post, tried couple more drivers, playing apex legends, and problem is still present, when fps is uncapped it stutters, when i lock it to 75 it gets better, but not as smooth as on gtx1050, camera movement is laggy and not smooth at all..


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 18, 2019)

Do you use MSI Afterburner for custom fan curve?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Well until you to do above set things nothing's going to change

And by the way a 570 outperforms a 1050ti day by day so it's your choice.

And so you know if you don't remove old drivers before putting new ones in they cause conflicts


----------



## Kimi024 (Feb 18, 2019)

I dont use afterburner, i tried it, nothing changed, i did use DDU every time i changed drivers, did a couple of clean windows installs, its ok first 10 minutes of clean windows, games are smooth, then it changes, like smth gets installed by itself..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Kimi024 said:


> I dont use afterburner, i tried it, nothing changed, i did use DDU every time i changed drivers, did a couple of clean windows installs, its ok first 10 minutes of clean windows, games are smooth, then it changes, like smth gets installed by itself..




Do you not know that Windows 10 automatically updates itself

He needs to enable FreeSync+Enhanced Sync...


----------



## Mac2580 (Mar 6, 2019)

Kimi024 said:


> You think my psu is issue?


From personal experience I had a RX480 paired with my i7 at first then my fx 8300. FPS was high but i had stutter on both systems. I sold the card to a miner and replaced with 1050ti and 1060. My brother has a RX580 currently with a Freesync monitor and it runs smoothly. Mine was MSI Gaming X model I think in my case it was just a bad card, or had to do with me not installing Radeon Relive. I also suspected my Neo Eco 550M (CWT) couldnt supply enough power but my brother is using a VP500PC (CWT) with no issues and my TP750C (Seasonic) also stuttered.


----------



## harryshan5 (Jul 21, 2019)

Ok, so I created an account just to post this, cause I know how annoying this problem is.

I just spent days trying to similar same issues with an rx580 I just bought, and tried everything people have recommended already online, but none of it worked. I knew the gpu wasn't faulty, because randomly after some fresh driver installs, I would have normal fps in games, but then it would go back to a low power draw and low fps after, for example, a reboot.

Here's the solution I found: DISABLE GAME MODE



I double-checked to make sure this solved the problem, and sure enough, when I turned it back on, power wattage and fps both dropped as before in the same game, and when it was off, it was fixed again. Hope this helps


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2019)

harryshan5 said:


> Ok, so I created an account just to post this, cause I know how annoying this problem is.
> 
> I just spent days trying to similar same issues with an rx580 I just bought, and tried everything people have recommended already online, but none of it worked. I knew the gpu wasn't faulty, because randomly after some fresh driver installs, I would have normal fps in games, but then it would go back to a low power draw and low fps after, for example, a reboot.
> 
> ...



Report it to vanguard


----------

